
Costco shopping on the day of a Coronavirus pandemic - vilen
https://www.cake.co/conversations/ttf5KVS/costco-shopping-on-the-day-of-a-coronavirus-pandemic
======
vilen
Disinfectants, toilet paper, and paper towels are out of stock, but,
otherwise, things look normal for now...

------
pier25
What is this Cake thing? Looks nice.

~~~
Ghjklov
[https://www.cake.co/about](https://www.cake.co/about)

